# 06 Seats Into a 72 GTO



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

I heard they were too tall, too wide, too heavy, and you loose headroom & legroom. Its NOT TRUE. I just put these into my 72 and I can't believe how comfortable they are, and how they hold you in the car. Two wire power hook-up and they work great, there is a lot of adjustment in these seats. I am in the process of changing my interior to black, these were way cheaper than recovering my old seats.

Legroom: Does not change front or rear, depends on your adjustment.
Weight: I did not put them on a scale, I did lift in & out of car, same weight.
Height: Seating area is lower at lowest setting by 1.5in.
Headroom: Lost .5in, probably due to firmer seat.
Width: Same

Here are some pics, brackets are simple 1/8 steel, seats are very solid after mounting. Flat brackets are front, bent brackets are rear.


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow... I like that. I would guess it would be the same for a 68?


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it would be the same, I could get dimensions for brackets if anyone needs them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1967 GTO. At upholstery shop now. 2006 Red buckets...having headliner an door panels done to match. 1968 should be the same.


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

Those seats change the way whole car feels, like you are actually in charge.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

AGETECH said:


> I heard they were too tall, too wide, too heavy, and you loose headroom & legroom. Its NOT TRUE. I just put these into my 72 and I can't believe how comfortable they are, and how they hold you in the car. Two wire power hook-up and they work great, there is a lot of adjustment in these seats. I am in the process of changing my interior to black, these were way cheaper than recovering my old seats.
> 
> Legroom: Does not change front or rear, depends on your adjustment.
> Weight: I did not put them on a scale, I did lift in & out of car, same weight.
> ...



If you're a resto-mod guy, the newer seats work. I have 2005 seats in my 1967 GTO.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with "Shorty" Purfield...You could also have them re-upholstered to MATCH the GTO interior....expensive, but worth it if it fits your budget.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I was also told that the 06 seats would not fit my 65- but I am stubborn and with some minor fabrication they fit like a dream. The newer seats make me feel like a baby in a papoose( being dragged by wild horses):willy: and then I threw the rears in to match  :cheers


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Crusty, you have any photos or your seat install? I've got a 65 as well and thinkin about going with "new" seats rather than having mine re-covered.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I will post some pics of my interior install when it comes back from the Upholstery shop.....hopefully by next weekend:rofl::willy: Eric


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

What did you guys do for the rear seat? A local guy wants $1000+ to recover my rear seat to match the fronts, and that's with vinyl!


----------



## 73dodgecharger (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats pretty slick


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that has some attraction.... My original seats are very nice since I put on the Legendary upholstery, but I seem to sit "higher" in the car now than I remember from oh, 30 years ago. My hair touches the headliner, and I have to sort of 'scrunch down' to see the gauges well. Hmmmmmm


Bear


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> :agree with "Shorty" Purfield...You could also have them re-upholstered to MATCH the GTO interior....expensive, but worth it if it fits your budget.


Message from "Shorty" -- My interior was black, the same color as my seats, so I didn't need reupholstering.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

AGETECH said:


> What did you guys do for the rear seat? A local guy wants $1000+ to recover my rear seat to match the fronts, and that's with vinyl!


I left the rear seat "as is." Close enough for me..........


----------



## 69gtoproject (Sep 7, 2013)

Can you provide the dimensions for brackets?
Just started on the interior


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I have 06 front and rear in my 69. Posted pics on another thread about it in here it was a pain but I love it.


----------

